# Cohibo cigars 4 sale



## jarbuxx (May 26, 2007)

Wow a whole year of lurking without a single post.... well, now I have something to contribute.

I just came back from a trip to Cancun Mexico where I noticed a store actually selling Cohibo cigars! The boxes were being advertised in the window. I know several jokes have been made regarding this knock off; However, I'm not sure why they are being sold. The store is either advertising the cigars as Cohiba alternatives or just selling to college kids who wouldn't know a Fuente from a Phillie. Any ideas?

Although I do not have a picture of the display right now, I did find a picture of of a similar experience in Mexico. (posted below)

BTW did anyone look at the title and think- Look, a newby trying to peddle fake cigars in the wrong forum-?


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Jackpot! THATS where you get cohibos!

Ill take a fiver! 

James


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I want a cohibo!

I'd frame it


----------



## guitar4001 (Feb 28, 2008)

they are only real if sold in glass top boxes and cellophane.


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

Great find!
Say, I like budget cigars, is there a seconds line?


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I like the glass tube, adds a touch of class... just a touch.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

nice smokes


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

JE3146 said:


> I want a cohibo!
> 
> I'd frame it


:tpd: I really would mat and frame the label. Great stuff.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Love this thread. I assume these Cohibos came with a free guayabera, right? :r


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

And I thought that Cohibos were an urban legend. :mn


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

8 bucks each? :r


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I just want to know where they get the tubes from. I could really use a bunch of them.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

LMAO! :dr


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Notice that these are the "real" Cohibos, not the fake *Kohibos*


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

That made my day!


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

A whole year of lurking and all you come with us is news of cohibos?!?! We need a cohibo box split!


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

Now that's pretty funny. My non-cigar smoking boss goes on vacation every year bringing back a nice glass top box of these. Knowing that I like a good stick, he goes out of his way to drop a couple at my desk. I've yet to smoke one, but I'd never tell him they wern't real. I'd hate for him to stop giving me the only _bonus_ I get each year.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wonder what those taste like? :BS:r:r


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Best First Post EVER...... My parents are in Mexico today... I have my mother on a quest for Cohibos.... Even took the pic from Costas Avitar to get me some.


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

chenvt said:


> A whole year of lurking and all you come with us is news of cohibos?!?! We need a cohibo box split!


LMAO. I'm in :ss


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG I want those so bad!! The legend of Cohibo continues!!!! Great first post. Seriously, you'll never do better!!! :ss


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

DUDE! Thats the one I got, mixed in with fake (properly spelled) "Cohibo's" from a family member. The Cohibo was mixed in with evident fakes.....Awesome! Awesome! Awesome! Way to go man! I took the band off (its my avatar) and gave the cigar to a not really experienced cigar smoker, he said it was great, but take that for what its worth. 

Man, I had no idea there was really a brand of "Cohibo", I thought it was a misspelled fake......

Great post man!!!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

If I ever find these I'm gonna buy boxes of um and sell them here!

I will make a fortune!

:ss


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

I will SOOOO buy a couple of those!


PM me with details.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd want a couple just to say I had a Cohibo!!


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I'll bet they're made in China!!!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

All the value is in the band. I would probably but one if I saw them.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are AWESOME! I need to get me a COHIBO!


----------



## mike607 (Apr 3, 2008)

I heard this and it has to be true, Padron wants in on the Cohiba market so he's doing the cohibo as a knock off, just kidding, I need a few of these for shock value


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

¡Yo quiero Cohibo!


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

Maybe Cohibos are Cohiba 2nds exclusive to the Mexican market.....

Is a knock-off Cohiba Tubo a Cohibo Tuba?

Please people, don't go crazy for these smokes. You will only drive up the price and ruin it for the regular Cohibo smoker.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice Find..LOL :r


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

chenvt said:


> A whole year of lurking and all you come with us is news of cohibos?!?! We need a cohibo box split!


Great first post!



Footbag said:


> I'll bet they're made in China!!!


:r


----------



## thewarden2000 (Sep 7, 2009)

Doesn't look like there has been a post on these for a while. I just got back from a cruise to Cabo San Lucas. I found one of those COHIBO cigars. It was a long skinny sucker in a glass tube.. I actually took a risk and smoked it. Suprisingly, it wasn't half bad. It burned evenly without touch-up and had a nice medium body flavor. I'm guessing I may have gotten lucky. It wasn't a grade "A" stick, but I've taste worse. On the other hand I got a couple obviously fake COHIBA's just to cut them open and take a peek. They were filled with what looked like sawdust tobacco ROFL.


----------

